# hooking up woodstove



## BuckNasty (Nov 21, 2012)

i have a wood stove i got that i want to hook up in my shop, i know it needs to be atleast 18 in away from combustables, i saw the stove pipe at lowes that is single wall and looks like it connects together with a lip in the back seem…has anyone else used this or have an opinion on it?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It works fine for interior use. You will want triple wall to go through the roof and outside, and a thimble for the ceiling.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Both Dave and I just did it, http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/32810

I just don't have any pictures.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

That sounds like snaplock, and you only use it in the room. At the ceiling you would want to transition to a triple wall type of pipe that would go through the attic/roof, to the chimney cap. At the roof you will need the appropriate flashing/storm collar. Take a look at the illustration in the link, it shows the parts.


----------



## BuckNasty (Nov 21, 2012)

awesome i have a aluminum building aand almost the same exact stove shown in the link above, what type of pipe did you use in the link sheet metal?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Check local codes* or you may not have insurance. the stove may have to meet standards, the pipe will have to meet standards and the clearance distances, materials may differ from those of the manufacturer. I love wood stoves and have always had them even on my boats but you have to respect them and in buildings anyway, you gotta watch the code.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

ive already gone through this several years ago, the single wall is ok if its inside but where you go through the wall and for exterior use, you want stainless double or triple wall stainless steel pipe, the single wall will not hold up more then a couple of years, it will rust and deteriorate and you will be faced with replacing all of your pipe, there it goes from the stove out the wall needs to be at least double wall, this pipe gets very hot and you could easily set your building on fire if you dont use the thimble and the right pipe..the stainless pipe is expensive, but if your going to do this right, that is what you should use..just my 2 cents on this subject.. and an added *P.S, do as paul suggested, what shipwright said, check your local code, you dont want to have a fire and have no insurance when they see you used the wrong pipe…i love my wood stove and i love it even more knowing its piped correctly…..*


----------



## BuckNasty (Nov 21, 2012)

i will def look into that before i get started, can i do stainless all the way threw? from stove to finish?


----------



## BuckNasty (Nov 21, 2012)

this









is the woodstove and my new shop that im starting to get things together in.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't have a stove in my shop, but I have a fire pit on my wooden deck. I built a platform with the top being concrete board and 1.5" spacing below. The fire pit sits on that. I also placed a piece of concrete board between the fire pit and the deck's railing. Insurance adjusters have seen it and not had any comments. Actually, I asked one if there were any problems with the fire pit on the deck and he said no. This is Allstate in Missouri.

As others have said, you really need to verify what your local government requires. I would also suggest that you get a couple of quotes from licensed contractors for them to install. Even if you don't use them you can usually get information on how it should be done.

I don't have a stove and have never invested much effort in investigating the double walled pipes, but I would be asking if it would be better to run a double walled pipe closer to the stove in the workshop. That way if something were to hit, land or contact the stove pipe there might be better protection the a hot single wall pipe.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

A good portion of your heat comes from that single wall pipe.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

you can run the double wall or triple if you want from the stove, ive seen it done that way, but i have also seen the single wall used until it goes through the ceiling or wall, the single wall let you get more heat into your shop and its not exposed to the rain when its used indoors so it will last longer inside, so you do have several safe ways to do it, but doing as stated above where you get someone to give quotes, then you can ask questions and figure out how and what you need, and if you think you can do it yourself, then you save some money, but make sure its all good and safe, as you dont want to loose your building or your tools from a bad install..i think you pretty much get what were saying here…good luck and enjoy your stove and being warm in your shop..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

That stove will heat that building with no problem. You'll be opening the door to let heat out. I agree, be safe. The most important part is through the wall or ceiling and roof.


----------



## BuckNasty (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks for all the input ill post more pics on my journey to get my shop up and running


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

I've got single wall inside and out. Replacing it every couple years is not a big deal but if I ever get a good deal on insulated pipe I would buy it.

I also recently put in a waste oil drip..wow, I wish I had done that years ago. Fires burn hotter, longer and are easier to start.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Biff, How does the waste oil drip work? Where did you get it?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I suspect once you compare the price of the triple wall to the snaplock, you'll know why you want to use the snaplock.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The other problem with the insulated and triple wall stuff, if you need to replace one piece, its got to be the same manufacturer or it probably won't snap together. With single wall, if it don't fit, get a bigger hammer.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a cheap box fan siting behind my wood stove..heats the shop alot faster…an a pot of water always on the stove..


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Tyler,
Great looking shop! The only problem with having a stove like that is, once you get it set up, don't be surprised to see friends, family and neighbors hanging around it on those cold mornings. When I had my wood stove going, it was not uncommon to find two or three "buddies" backed up to the stove, warming there backsides and drinking my coffee!. I'd have to run them off to get any work done! lol….....but it sure did keep the shop warm.


----------

